# Are you aware of Etisalat discountinuing double play ?



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

By any chance are you aware of etisalat discountinuing their 299 aed/mo double play offer ?

I have been called from some sales agent trying to push me to the new triple play offer at 349 aed/ mo with a new yearly contract, when I have refused the offer she was very insistent and at the end she was boldly claiming that otherwise my line will be disconnected because there is no longer a 299 aed / mo plan.

I have checked their website and as of today obviously there is still the old 299/mo aed double play offer advertised, and even a cheaper 259 aed one if you don't really need the extra speed.

I believe the official website is updated and correct, but if really what the sales agent was claiming at the phone is true and they prefer to make 0 aed rather than 299 aed from customers barely using their infrastructure, they can just disconnect my line: I won't upgrade to the 349 triple play plan anyway (I haven't even got a TV!).

On a side note, frankly speaking, the logic of making business here especially in the TLC sector, keeps leaving me very puzzled.

The price of landline internet connections compared to other markets are already incredibly high and it seems pretty natural every time they need an extra profit to push forced price/line upgrades because customers have no option.

I mean in France or Italy you can get the same internet access for an average of 100 aed / mo and in Dubai the operating costs would seem so much lower than Europe given the lower labour costs, the easines of opening roads and placing cables without any historical/archeological constraint, and the population density that makes so easy to cable high-catchement areas.

Anyway in my case I hardly use not even 5gb of data per month, so in case they really disconnect the cheaper offers I will just switch to a cell phone data card, but is a really unpleasant way of conducting their business anyway.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

I dont think it is disconnected. It is a just marketing thing. Dont answer their calls.Double play is good enough


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've only just signed up for the double play so I doubt it. The entire process was quite painful, long story that I can't be bothered to tell, but it involved too many hours on the 'phone with the useless people on 101 BUT two trips to an Etisalat office were very fruitful and helpful. My recommendation to anyone having Etisalat issues is to go to speak with someone face to face. I know of quite a few people who have been coerced in various ways into taking the triple play package and been very disappointed. Having said that, I had an amazing experience with Etisalat yesterday. Got home on Thursday and Internet was down. As I was going out, I couldn't report it. Called yesterday morning at 7 am. It was up and running again before midday. Excellent service and after all my installation nightmares, I NEVER thought I would say that.


----------



## residentalien (Jun 26, 2014)

Etisalat has indeed discontinued eLife Double Play. New subscribers can only get the Triple Play package. I have Double Play and I got a call from Etisalat a couple of weeks back with some promotion for upgrading to Triple Play. I gave them an earful about Etisalat’s TV service offering an appalling selection at extortionate rates, which is why I didn’t sign up for it in the first place and won’t be doing in future.

New subscribers will not be so fortunate. Dubai is divided up between Etisalat and Du. Which company you get depends on your location, not your choice. So if you are a new subscriber in an Etisalat area, you are now going to get their TV shoved down your throat.

Either the guys over at TRA are sleeping on the job or they’re in cahoots with the companies they are meant to regulate. Most likely both.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

They're really pushing triple play at the moment but I've not been told I have to migrate to it.


----------



## residentalien (Jun 26, 2014)

You don't have to migrate but new subscribers only get Triple Play.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

I went to subscribe on 31st May for my new apartment and was told something about things changing, old packages not being available. The guy made a call and then told me if I wanted TV (which I kept saying I didn't) it was a 2 year contract.

After we went through the motions he set me up for Internet and Phone only, which was all I wanted as the TV selection is poor. I have a colleague though who has been told he can't have Etisalat without TV though.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

compynei said:


> After we went through the motions he set me up for Internet and Phone only, which was all I wanted as the TV selection is poor. I have a colleague though who has been told he can't have Etisalat without TV though.


Indeed - at least from these tales - it just looks like an hard sell strategy winning over basic customer care considerations. I infer this because at the time of my writing the simple internet service is still advertised on their website as "elife internet" and shows no sign of discontinuation.

As the government works so hard on boosting "quality of life" indexes in the emirate and be on top of rankings and guinnesses, I am confident that sooner or later they will put on their agenda the tlc/internet competition scenario, as this is essential part of most lifestyles nowadays and the current market landscape is arguable. Probably now they have other priorities.

We will see.


----------



## residentalien (Jun 26, 2014)

compynei said:


> I went to subscribe on 31st May for my new apartment and was told something about things changing, old packages not being available. The guy made a call and then told me if I wanted TV (which I kept saying I didn't) it was a 2 year contract.
> 
> After we went through the motions he set me up for Internet and Phone only, which was all I wanted as the TV selection is poor. I have a colleague though who has been told he can't have Etisalat without TV though.


Yeah, you got it in the nick of time. Internet and Phone only (Double Play) is not offered anymore. It is still available on Du, if you’re in a Du area.


----------



## residentalien (Jun 26, 2014)

ziokendo said:


> Indeed - at least from these tales - it just looks like an hard sell strategy winning over basic customer care considerations. I infer this because at the time of my writing the simple internet service is still advertised on their website as "elife internet" and shows no sign of discontinuation.
> 
> As the government works so hard on boosting "quality of life" indexes in the emirate and be on top of rankings and guinnesses, I am confident that sooner or later they will put on their agenda the tlc/internet competition scenario, as this is essential part of most lifestyles nowadays and the current market landscape is arguable. Probably now they have other priorities.
> 
> We will see.


If you check carefully, the Double Play (Internet + Telephone) package has disappeared from the website since it is not offered anymore. You can apply for internet and telephone individually, which then costs close to the same as going for Triple Play. Moreover, the installation charges for applying individually are almost double that of Triple Play.

Etisalat reps have confirmed that Double Play is discontinued for new subscribers.


----------

